# I don’t know if I should go back to ride share



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So meds....... It ALL makes sense now.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What happened to your Toyota 🚗?
Your parents last name - is it Buffet or Gates?😛


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.


If you do....DO NOT ADVERTISE.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Follow your gut and listen to yourself. I do not suggest you drive, while on speed or any drug that could impede safe driving. 

Have you thought of bartending? That would give you the social interaction and the ability to meet a variety of people. The customers may even appreciate your unique stories, if you were at a smaller bar. Many bartenders here can make $300+ on weekends here, as I’ve heard from pax.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome back. Love the gig, would do it for free


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> bartending


I would like the loud music playing all night like you would find at a bar but I'm not good at constantly taking lids off of jars and bottles and remembering where you put the lid or top and finally remembering to screw it back on when you are done. That kind of work makes your fingers fat and wears me out. I also wanted to say that people whom work in the service industry are very promiscuous and are often carriers of oral HPV and that really freaks me out. I realize that is small minded of me to say and I am acting like @RideshareUSA right now.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Welcome back. Love the gig, would do it for free


Would do it for free&#128513;
You are doing it for almost free


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> You are doing it for almost free


I made $56K last year


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I made *Grossed *$56K last year


FIFY


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Seamus said:


> FIFY


No I know I didn't take home that much but I still made that money.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

What happened to the Avalon ???


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember you saying you were only driving for Lyft. Why did you stop driving for Uber, again?

I think you should do rideshare. I mean, what is the worst that can happen? Murdered by paxhole? Fatal car accident? This is a very low risk, high reward job. A lot of fun.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would like the loud music playing all night like you would find at a bar but I'm not good at constantly taking lids off of jars and bottles and remembering where you put the lid or top and finally remembering to screw it back on when you are done. That kind of work makes your fingers fat and wears me out. I also wanted to say that people whom work in the service industry are very promiscuous and are often carriers of oral HPV and that really freaks me out. I realize that is small minded of me to say and I am acting like @RideshareUSA right now.


Wow.
&#129300;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If the Surge Killa comes back we may as well all turn in our water, mints, amps, and aux cords because he's gonna completely blow us all away and set a bar so high it will be unattainable.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> If the Surge Killa comes back we may as well all turn in our water, mints, amps, and aux cords because he's gonna completely blow us all away and set a bar so high it will be unattainable.


Especially if he gets a minivan and puts a comfort companion in the back seat.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Not sure why he would need to drive, or do anything for that matter, with all the royalties from My Big Fat Baby hitting Top 10 in the pop charts....


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Why did you request your driver account be deactivated? Why not just quit driving, so you could pick it up again later if you so choose (the exact scenario.....).


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds like you can find reasons to other types of work. You might as well stay with RS


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I confessed to my doctor that I was tearing across town at high speeds multiple times per night and putting myself and others in dangerous situations. So he made me de-activate my Uber account in front of him and then he told me that I should consider myself lucky that he didn't discharge me from the practice. He was not thorough enough though in his attempt to eliminate ride share from my life because I retained my Lyft account and drove 221 trips on that platform before totaling the Avalon whilst making a personal trip to Mcdonald's of all places. I think that pretty much answers everyone's questions.

PS My parents and doctor agree that a mini van will slow me down and they get pulled over less in general but I'm speculating on that because it may just be that typical mini van drivers get pulled over less regardless of what type of car they are driving.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> PS My parents and doctor agree that a mini van will slow me down and they get pulled over less in general but I'm speculating on that because it may just be that typical mini van drivers get pulled over less regardless of what type of car they are driving.


I can easily speed in my 65hp Insight.
That Sienna has 300hp.

You have a speeding problem, not that car.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Welcome back. Love the gig, would do it for free


Sign up for Tryp. You'll not only do it for free, but you'll pay for the privilege.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


---------------------------
Why bother with Ride Share? You could open your own business, teaching cats to drink out of a faucet and the commode.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I confessed to my doctor that I was tearing across town at high speeds multiple times per night and putting myself and others in dangerous situations. So he made me de-activate my Uber account in front of him and then he told me that I should consider myself lucky that he didn't discharge me from the practice. He was not thorough enough though in his attempt to eliminate ride share from my life because I retained my Lyft account and drove 221 trips on that platform before totaling the Avalon whilst making a personal trip to Mcdonald's of all places. I think that pretty much answers everyone's questions.
> 
> PS My parents and doctor agree that a mini van will slow me down and they get pulled over less in general but I'm speculating on that because it may just be that typical mini van drivers get pulled over less regardless of what type of car they are driving.


Not sure if this advice still pertains, or ever did, but when I was growing up my Dad told me this. "If you want to avoid getting pulled over by the cops, buy a reasonable vehicle, not some hotrod, keep it clean, and drive with your headlights on."

So far so good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


mch said:


> If the Surge Killa comes back we may as well all turn in our water, mints, amps, and aux cords because he's gonna completely blow us all away and set a bar so high it will be unattainable.


He sure will with his ratings!!!
Nobody could hold a candle to
SIR @IanRichardMarkham !


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Listen, this may sound like a crazy idea, but hear me out...

Most people dont like working for others, right? They would rather be the boss and make more money.

But starting a business costs money. Startup costs include materials, insurance, advertising, etc.

Starting a simple, blue collar labor operation might cost... what.... $10k? $20k?

What does a new minivan cost? $10k? $20k?

Why dont your parents fund a new business for you? Find something you ENJOY doing - blue collar or white collar - and make some real money, for yourself, while having fun doing it!

I dont know anything about you, so maybe you have zero life skills other than driving. If this is the case, get a business partner to start with. Someone you can trust, and someone who will match your work efforts 100%.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Best way to slow down the tempo is to do DAL to nearby 5$ trips. 30 min in the queue, then 45 min to pickup the pax at area 4-5, then 3 minutes to drop them nearby.
DFW- 4-5 runs on Xl will get you 200$+..
Just need to sit few hours.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Stay on your meds, be honest to your doctor. Most of all. Dont be a jerk on the roads. 

Have some patience. You prolly would have already killed someone in chicago driving like that. No doubt about it.

An inch of snow here would make you cry even harder, rather than begging for forgiveness, which would never happen. 
.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Listen, this may sound like a crazy idea, but hear me out...
> 
> Most people dont like working for others, right? They would rather be the boss and make more money.
> 
> ...


I think @Ian Richard Markham would make a killa DJ spinning his killa mixes at weddings, bar mitzvahs, etc.. Can nail the music and entertain the crowd! C'mon @Ian Richard Markham get the party started! Watch the video and re-create the moves! You can start each event this way.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Listen, this may sound like a crazy idea, but hear me out... Most people dont like working for others, right? They would rather be the boss and make more money. But starting a business costs money. Startup costs include materials, insurance, advertising, etc. Starting a simple, blue collar labor operation might cost... what.... $10k? $20k? What does a new minivan cost? $10k? $20k? Why dont your parents fund a new business for you? Find something you ENJOY doing - blue collar or white collar - and make some real money, for yourself, while having fun doing it! I dont know anything about you, so maybe you have zero life skills other than driving. If this is the case, get a business partner to start with. Someone you can trust, and someone who will match your work efforts 100%.


@mbd and I had a similar conversation a while back and we thought that a liquor store in a bad neighborhood would be a good idea because commercial space is cheap and I would need pretty much all of the $60k I think I can get on inventory and licensing. Thank you for forwarding this thought to the front of my mind. I know everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea but here in Texas with the way laws are set up it makes for a viable business and you get guaranteed Sundays off.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea


That's a GREAT idea! Think about it ... selling something that is legal and addictive. Duh! Starbucks makes billions this way, so does Budweiser!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I would have loved to open a liquor store instead of a convenience store years ago but the province wasn't issuing any more liquor licenses so it was like buying a taxi medallion at the time, way out of my league.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> That's a GREAT idea! Think about it ... selling something that is legal and addictive. Duh! Starbucks makes billions this way, so does Budweiser!


Tourism in my city has exploded in the past 10 years. Portland is one of the hippest cities in the US! One day I asked myself why, what draws people in.

Answer: Portland is one of the top cities per capita for everything legally addictive except tobacco and gambling. Tobacco sucks, and the state controls gambling so they keep the lions share of the money. So, what else are we 'well known' for?
* excellent food
* brewpubs
* coffee
* marijuana
* strip bars/strip clubs

My point: sell something that is legally addictive. Almost impossible to fail.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Tourism in my city has exploded in the past 10 years. Portland is one of the hippest cities in the US! One day I asked myself why, what draws people in.
> 
> Answer: Portland is one of the top cities per capita for everything legally addictive except tobacco and gambling. Tobacco sucks, and the state controls gambling so they keep the lions share of the money. So, what else are we 'well known' for?
> * excellent food
> ...


I'd also love a strip club but they're dropping like flies out here. The PC crowd has pretty much made it completely uncool to be interested in seeing naked ladies.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I'd also love a strip club but they're dropping like flies out here. The PC crowd has pretty much made it completely uncool to be interested in seeing naked ladies.


Because of the extremely liberal laws Oregon has (regarding stripping, as an art form), I frequently drive bachelor and bachelorette parties in from out of town. People even come here from Vegas to hit our strip bars!

Marijuana OTOH has become overrun and is big business. I saw a sign yesterday advertising $2 grams. That industry is in a race to the bottom, trying to weed out all the local mom and pops. Very sad.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I'd also love a strip club but they're dropping like flies out here. The PC crowd has pretty much made it completely uncool to be interested in seeing naked ladies.


I thought that since the feds raided backpage.com people would start going to strip clubs again because they couldn't get hookers any more.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

You sound like an Uber savant. I wonder what that works out to be after gas and maintenance? Most of us probably aren't making anything. It does seem like you need to be a little bit of a freak to do well at this, not meant in a derogatory way. I seem to get my social life from it w/0 really having a social life. Hmm... You could drive an ambulance? Kidding.

Some high energy ADHD people are good at sales and all sorts of things. I'm inattentive sub-type hence the abandoning booze. Can't seem to get anything done while on it. Passing on coffee, albeit I've been backsliding a little after the late nights, helps me chill if things start happening quickly out there. PM me if I can help @Ian Richard Markham .

FYI I'm about to go back down the rabbit hole of Uber nights for a few days... I didn't do ONE X or Comfort last night. Probably day one of the two day Lyft charm offensive after not driving for them in a while


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I thought that since the feds raided backpage.com people would start going to strip clubs again because they couldn't get hookers any more.


I think another part of it is land pricing. My previous favourite place became a trendy pub. My current fave seems to just be a holding place for cash. It's being run into the ground with no maintenance being done. I'm fairly certain the current owners have a magic number and once a developer hits it then they'll grab the cash and run and it'll become another condo.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Oregon sounds like the bomb!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

IRM I would drink the shit out of any bar you operated. Especially if you put up a little section in the corner with "Baller alcoholic of the week" with my pic featured prominently.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> You sound like an Uber savant. I wonder what that works out to be after gas and maintenance? Most of us probably aren't making anything. It does seem like you need to be a little bit of a freak to do well at this, not meant in a derogatory way. I seem to get my social life from it w/0 really having a social life. Hmm... You could drive an ambulance? Kidding. Some high energy ADHD people are good at sales and all sorts of things. I'm inattentive sub-type hence the abandoning booze. Can't seem to get anything done while on it. Passing on coffee, albeit I've been backsliding a little after the late nights, helps me chill if things start happening quickly out there. PM me if I can help @Ian Richard Markham . FYI I'm about to go back down the rabbit hole of Uber nights for a few days... I didn't do ONE X or Comfort last night. Probably day one of the two day Lyft charm offensive after not driving for them in a while


Thanks for making yourself available @Funky Monkey. You should hit me up on Zello while you're driving. @NauticalWheeler @TX Uber Ant and @#professoruber and I talk on there even though @#professoruber is all pissed right now. Hit me up directly my handle is "Ian is Beautiful" and you need to have that spelled exactly right and in the right case for me to appear in the search. 


mch said:


> Oregon sounds like the bomb!


It's pretty cool I worked in Beaverton for like two months and just ended up hanging out out there instead of driving into Portland every afternoon but the few times I did visit Portland it was cool but it was like so trendy that the trend is to pretend that you're oblivious to trends if that makes sense. I did think it was awesome how there are trail heads located in the middle of town that will take you straight to the top of Mount Hood. That may not be the right mountain but you know the main mountain that's visible from all over town.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Thanks for making yourself available @Funky Monkey. You should hit me up on Zello while you're driving. @NauticalWheeler @TX Uber Ant and @#professoruber and I talk on there even though @#professoruber is all pissed right now. Hit me up directly my handle is "Ian is Beautiful" and you need to have that spelled exactly right and in the right case for me to appear in the search.
> 
> It's pretty cool I worked in Beaverton for like two months and just ended up hanging out out there instead of driving into Portland every afternoon but the few times I did visit Portland it was cool but it was like so trendy that the trend is to pretend that you're oblivious to trends if that makes sense. I did think it was awesome how there are trail heads located in the middle of town that will take you straight to the top of Mount Hood. That may not be the right mountain but you know the main mountain that's visible from all over town.


They have steelhead and salmon there too.

Also like Uba Brah said, if you opened a bar Id hang there all the time, and I don't even drink anymore.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

You should get a job at the Virgin Hotel. And you can walk to work...  

Or some put a drive time limitor on your mini van. Or try Celexa...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @mbd and I had a similar conversation a while back and we thought that a liquor store in a bad neighborhood would be a good idea because commercial space is cheap and I would need pretty much all of the $60k I think I can get on inventory and licensing. Thank you for forwarding this thought to the front of my mind. I know everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea but here in Texas with the way laws are set up it makes for a viable business and you get guaranteed Sundays off.


If you have personality you can make money on Liquor and tobacco products. CBD has high profit margins, even though competition is very high.
Customers will come back if you just talk to them. Most stores don't do that .


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Cool. I'm not sure what Zello is but I took a pic of your post. Would be nice to meet everyone one of these days. Actually chomping at the bit to get out there but stuck waiting on UPS signature required. They lost my damn AR-15 upper that was supposed to be delivered Dec. 9 and it says they'll be here by 4:15 at the latest. Hmm...

PS I've had good luck with Vyvanse XR (but no alcohol in the evening and no coffee unless absolutely gobsmacked). Reduces but doesn't eliminate the urge to chase shiny objects. Whenever I'm conservative I could have made the red light. When I start going for it again I automatically run several in a row so I've given up


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> If you have personality you can make money on Liquor and tobacco products. CBD has high profit margins, even though competition is very high.
> Customers will come back if you just talk to them. Most stores don't do that .


CBD is so dumb though because it doesn't get you high at all. We need to do packaged alcohol in a bad neighborhood that has a dense residential population so people can walk to the store first thing in the morning. I'm thinking go in somewhere along the red line you see on the map below.












Funky Monkey said:


> Cool. I'm not sure what Zello is but I took a pic of your post. Would be nice to meet everyone one of these days. Actually chomping at the bit to get out there but stuck waiting on UPS signature required. They lost my damn AR-15 upper that was supposed to be delivered Dec. 9 and it says they'll be here by 4:15 at the latest. Hmm... PS I've had good luck with Vyvanse XR (but no alcohol in the evening and no coffee unless absolutely gobsmacked). Reduces but doesn't eliminate the urge to chase shiny objects. Whenever I'm conservative I could have made the red light. When I start going for it again I automatically run several in a row so I've given up


That's cool yea before I switched to Zezedi I was doing two 70mg Vyvanse per day on work days. It was effective but started to give me bathroom problems after a while. Hit me up on Zello. Download the App.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Ian you were such a good ant when you were doing this. We miss you 😍


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh, man that sounds like a lot. I do one 20 mg Vyvanse and feel a little wired occasionally. Ahh, you could sell crack in poor black neighbourhoods to fund the Contras. Oh, nevermind. That's been done before


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @mbd and I had a similar conversation a while back and we thought that a liquor store in a bad neighborhood would be a good idea because commercial space is cheap and I would need pretty much all of the $60k I think I can get on inventory and licensing. Thank you for forwarding this thought to the front of my mind. I know everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea but here in Texas with the way laws are set up it makes for a viable business and you get guaranteed Sundays off.


I agree with others that a liquor store is a great idea. They're super busy here! I'm also in the land of the most drinkers. Here are liquor stores are open 7 days/wk, but they close at 9pm. A bar is good, too.

To answer your question on the other thread, you can start Q&A, and you can ask questions.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> you can start Q&A, and you can ask questions.


No one would answer my questions. They would just cut up and poke fun. I have attempted to create my own threads in the past for various purposes and they were always massive failures.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I also wanted to say that people whom work in the service industry are very promiscuous and are often carriers of oral HPV


That's HSV not HPV&#129318;

Herpes simplex virus not human papillomavirus


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No one would answer my questions. They would just cut up and poke fun. I have attempted to create my own threads in the past for various purposes and they were always massive failures.


Not if you create a Fat Baby 2 with it.. you can call it Another Fat Baby or something. Or The Attack of The Fat Baby. That'll get their attention.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That's HSV not HPV&#129318; Herpes simplex virus not human papillomavirus


No I know what mouth herpes is and this is not that. Oral HPV is real and causes throat cancer just like normal HPV causes cervical cancer.


Invisible said:


> Not if you create a Fat Baby 2 with it.. you can call it Another Fat Baby or something. Or The Attack of The Fat Baby. That'll get their attention.


I'll call it "Two Fat Babies"


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No one would answer my questions. They would just cut up and poke fun. I have attempted to create my own threads in the past for various purposes and they were always massive failures.


I had one at 321 comments and going strong on the national forum before it was inexplicably shut down. Hot button topic even a monkey could get a few hundred replies to though. Maybe it's at 642 in a parallel universe... Flattering to usually get a few replies to my rambling, nonsensical threads on here though!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> Oh, man that sounds like a lot. I do one 20 mg Vyvanse and feel a little wired occasionally. Ahh, you could sell crack in poor black neighbourhoods to fund the Contras. Oh, nevermind. That's been done before


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I had one at 321 comments and going strong on the national forum before it was inexplicably shut down. Hot button topic even a monkey could get a few hundred replies to though. Maybe it's at 642 in a parallel universe... Flattering to usually get a few replies to my rambling, nonsensical threads on here though!


I know man all the best threads are unfortunately short lived often times before disappearing into the internet black hole or possibly a parallel universe.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No I know what mouth herpes is and this is not that. Oral HPV is real and causes throat cancer just like normal HPV causes cervical cancer.
> 
> I'll call it "Two Fat Babies"


"The return of the son of 2FatBabies!"


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The addiction never ends


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> What happened to your Toyota &#128663;?
> Your parents last name - is it Buffet or Gates?&#128539;


Ah ha!

Buffet Buffay - of course, brother of Phoebe!

"It's madness, I tell you!"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I would like the loud music playing all night like you would find at a bar but I'm not good at constantly taking lids off of jars and bottles and remembering where you put the lid or top and finally remembering to screw it back on when you are done. That kind of work makes your fingers fat and wears me out. I also wanted to say that people whom work in the service industry are very promiscuous and are often carriers of oral HPV and that really freaks me out. I realize that is small minded of me to say and I am acting like @RideshareUSA right now.


Dude. 
Seriously.
Think about changing your "meds."
Or, at least letting your doctor know what you're taking.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know man all the best threads are unfortunately short lived often times before disappearing into the internet black hole or possibly a parallel universe.


Seriously.
Re-evaluate your meds.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


What color is the Van ?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know if I should go back to rideshare... tonight. Started too late, can tell Love won't surge, and am not motivated enough to drool until 1am. It should have surged at Love last Thurs night but it was almost as if Uber decided not to pay surge even though there were no drivers in the waiting lot


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I don't know if I should go back to rideshare... tonight. Started too late, can tell Love won't surge, and am not motivated enough to drool until 1am. It should have surged at Love last Thurs night but it was almost as if Uber decided not to pay surge even though there were no drivers in the waiting lot


Chin up Funky Monkey Boy, take small steps today to create a better tomorrow. You are the master of your own universe and you can make anything happen it just takes a really really long time usually. PS I think you need to trade in your adderall for a different isonomer. I'm not sure if I'm spelling that correctly but it's like the isonomer is the chemical you get when you place the prefix "dex" preceding the active ingredient. So the isonomer for amphetamine (Adderall) is dextroamphetamine (Zenzedi) and there's no limit to how much serotonin passes into the uptake inhibitors when the active ingredient of your drug begins with the prefix "dex". Another example is methylphenidate (Ritalin) and dexmethylphenidate (Focalin). I have found that the one beginning with dex is more powerful and carries less side effects.

But no I know what it's like when you know surge should be somewhere and it just isn't. Like what happened 2u at Love Field Airport tonight. It's very demoralizing and makes the job way less fun. I believe that good times are ahead for us though even if it doesn't come in the form of ride share earnings.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Chin up Funky Monkey Boy, take small steps today to create a better tomorrow. You are the master of your own universe and you can make anything happen it just takes a really really long time usually. PS I think you need to trade in your adderall for a different isonomer. I'm not sure if I'm spelling that correctly but it's like the isonomer is the chemical you get when you place the prefix "dex" preceding the active ingredient. So the isonomer for amphetamine (Adderall) is dextroamphetamine (Zenzedi) and there's no limit to how much serotonin passes into the uptake inhibitors when the active ingredient of your drug begins with the prefix "dex". Another example is methylphenidate (Ritalin) and dexmethylphenidate (Focalin). I have found that the one beginning with dex is more powerful and carries less side effects.
> 
> But no I know what it's like when you know surge should be somewhere and it just isn't. Like what happened 2u at Love Field Airport tonight. It's very demoralizing and makes the job way less fun. I believe that good times are ahead for us though even if it doesn't come in the form of ride share earnings.


Danke schon. Don't worry, I didn't go. Tomorrow's a new day!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I don't know if I should go back to rideshare... tonight. Started too late, can tell Love won't surge, and am not motivated enough to drool until 1am. It should have surged at Love last Thurs night but it was almost as if Uber decided not to pay surge even though there were no drivers in the waiting lot


Tonight was a bad night for love field I was waiting for it to surge too but the planes were mostly empty. Deep Ellum is also dead.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You are in Texas man, you can get a job anywhere in this state, be glad you aren't in many other places in the country where you can't get a job the same day. You know you can walk just a mile in any direction and get 4 jobs, why do rideshare? The risk and costs are insane, be good to yourself and just get a job with a steady paycheck. I only did it because it was initially profitable, and also continued as my car aged...I wouldn't dare do it in a decent car. If for some reason the rates make sense, I MAY end up doing airport runs early AM just because they are predictable. No way in hell would I drive evenings to late night...Why not go to school and up your degree or get a new certification? Your parents will gladly help you on that path I am sure, being in rideshare is for retired people or people that have absolutely no way of ever getting a job (that or they refuse to get an actual job, which is only really hurting themselves)

I do agree doing rideshare is an excellent way to bring in borrowed money while looking for work, I say borrowed money because you are simply borrowing it against your cars value, but this we all know.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> You are in Texas man, you can get a job anywhere in this state, be glad you aren't in many other places in the country where you can't get a job the same day. You know you can walk just a mile in any direction and get 4 jobs, why do rideshare? The risk and costs are insane, be good to yourself and just get a job with a steady paycheck. I only did it because it was initially profitable, and also continued as my car aged...I wouldn't dare do it in a decent car. If for some reason the rates make sense, I MAY end up doing airport runs early AM just because they are predictable. No way in hell would I drive evenings to late night...Why not go to school and up your degree or get a new certification? Your parents will gladly help you on that path I am sure, being in rideshare is for retired people or people that have absolutely no way of ever getting a job (that or they refuse to get an actual job, which is only really hurting themselves)
> 
> I do agree doing rideshare is an excellent way to bring in borrowed money while looking for work, I say borrowed money because you are simply borrowing it against your cars value, but this we all know.


I disagree because Uber puts money in your pocket faster than any operation in the world. Ride share is a difficult job and most people like you can't do it and constantly embarrass themselves in front of pax. You are a freaking security guard which is far more menial than ride share so why don't you just go get Roman (424) 347-6299.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I disagree because Uber puts money in your pocket faster than any operation in the world. Ride share is a difficult job and most people like you can't do it and constantly embarrass themselves in front of pax. You are a freaking security guard which is far more menial than ride share so why don't you just go get Roman (424) 347-6299.


I am doing quite well, despite what you might think, I have no stress and no overhead, in fact I think rideshare is perfect for you, when do you plan to get back to making the big bucks being a faux cab driver?

You have been right all along, when are you going to get back into the rideshare game?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I am doing quite well, despite what you might think, I have no stress and no overhead, in fact I think rideshare is perfect for you, when do you plan to get back to making the big bucks being a faux cab driver? You have been right all along, when are you going to get back into the rideshare game?


Well I'm thinking about how I should reply to this most recent support message. I feel like the support agent is misusing the word "restore" and it kind of sounds like it means delete in the context so I'm being really careful because if anything happens to my rider account during this process I'll be pissed because I may make Diamond Rider Status for this measurement period.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well I'm thinking about how I should reply to this most recent support message. I feel like the support agent is misusing the word "restore" and it kind of sounds like it means delete in the context so I'm being really careful because if anything happens to my rider account during this process I'll be pissed because I may make Diamond Rider Status for this measurement period.


I understand, just get back to being the Diamond driver you are, I am rooting for you lol


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Maybe I don’t want to anymore


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Maybe I don't want to anymore


So, what are you going to do? Perhaps get an actual job?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Can you give us some Cliff notes on what happened in October of 2019 that made you want to deactivate yourself? I haven't been following the forums too much in the past several months, I thought this was something that you were very passionate about?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Drive slowly... if you have 3 or more infractions over 36 months, Uber can deactivate you.
Lawsuits are piling up on Uber, so they are more strict now. If you drive a TSLA S or X model , they might loosen up the rules on you 😁


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


Just have your parents give you $35,000

Will be better than slowly and dangerously cashing out the equity of that van for little to no actual pay

Plus, if a little kid runs out in front of you and you hit them, even though it wasn't your fault, you will get hung out to dry with Adderall in your system PRESCRIPTION OR NOT. It has happened to many other guys.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> I'd also love a strip club but they're dropping like flies out here. The PC crowd has pretty much made it completely uncool to be interested in seeing naked ladies.


Those ladies are hard workers and they have the best bodies .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> So meds....... It ALL makes sense now.


You're just realizing that now &#128541;


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Why do that? The UP mods are prolly paying a clown like you pretty good to come up with mostly moronic featured posts.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

TX Uber Ant said:


> Tonight was a bad night for love field I was waiting for it to surge too but the planes were mostly empty. Deep Ellum is also dead.


I saw it surge around 11:45 (maybe it started earlier) right before I turned out the lights. Started too late and didn't have enough of an earnings base to be fired up about staying out there. Seemed like a few pockets of Gen Y like Knox Henderson and that was about it. Lulls seem like they happen too. For example, have to wait a while for an UberX


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I know everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea


I had a lot of uncles on my mother's side. Loved them all. Especially the rich one, who owned a liquor store. He told me, "It's a great business, because when times are good, everyone parties. And when times are bad, they drink their troubles away."


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> CBD is so dumb though because it doesn't get you high at all. We need to do packaged alcohol in a bad neighborhood that has a dense residential population so people can walk to the store first thing in the morning. I'm thinking go in somewhere along the red line you see on the map below.
> 
> View attachment 405807
> 
> ...


Two Vyvanse per day is $400 per month isn't it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You're just realizing that now &#128541;


 I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Gilby said:


> I had a lot of uncles on my mother's side. Loved them all. Especially the rich one, who owned a liquor store. He told me, "It's a great business, because when times are good, everyone parties. And when times are bad, they drink their troubles away."


 I want to open a dispensery in DC. Weed is legal . All I need is to invest 300.000$ and find a good location. I doubt I would ever do that. I prefer to take my RV and travel all over the world


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


Why did you deactivate your account in the first place? Could've just not driven for a while.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


Ok read some more. So you're just a maniac driver?

I wish I had parents who'd buy me a car. Or anyone who'd buy me a car, actually.

I did buy my mom a truck.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> @mbd and I had a similar conversation a while back and we thought that a liquor store in a bad neighborhood would be a good idea because commercial space is cheap and I would need pretty much all of the $60k I think I can get on inventory and licensing. Thank you for forwarding this thought to the front of my mind. I know everyone thinks that a liquor store is a bad idea but here in Texas with the way laws are set up it makes for a viable business and you get guaranteed Sundays off.


My mother owned a liquor store in Huntsville TX. When the big discount chains arrived she went bankrupt. It's hard to compete with places like Specs. Also, if your help quits you're working all day 6 days a week.

She WAS in a crap neighborhood by the way. But the problem with that is that poor folks will travel to get cheaper prices so if a competitor is cheaper and you can't compete you're screwed. Rich people will go to the closest place and care about service. Poor folks will pile in a car together (or take an uber) and save money by going somewhere else.

I wouldn't even consider it myself.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Meds and alcohol do not mix. Nuff said there.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Meds and alcohol do not mix. Nuff said there.


Do you want to know what does mix together well?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Do you want to know what does mix together well?


No, thats for #Care. Find them there. They are a great resource.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Wow.
> &#129300;


He's so methed out he doesn't realize you don't have to put the lids back on the bottles.
&#128557;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> He's so methed out he doesn't realize you don't have to put the lids back on the bottles.
> &#128557;


But mommy and daddy will ENABLE him more by purchasing him another new vehicle he doesn't know how to be responsable with. AGAIN! Watch it play out.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I thought that since the feds raided backpage.com people would start going to strip clubs again because they couldn't get hookers any more.


Backpage will reopen eventually, all closing it has done is make the sex industry more dangerous for employees. When they modify the bill that caused them to pull down backpage it will reopen for business; the way sex has been in the news it should only be a year or two.



WindyCityAnt said:


> But mommy and daddy will ENABLE him more by purchasing him another new vehicle he doesn't know how to be responsable with. AGAIN! Watch it play out.


If they were smart they would take out one hell of a "retirement" policy and hand him the keys to success.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank god he is from Dallas. No where near my pathways. For heavens sakes. He needs help. In a desperate way. Thats a damn hard drug though. Tweakers will do ANYTHING! No matter what lives they risk. Its very sad actually. :confusion:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thank god he is from Dallas. No where near my pathways. For heavens sakes. He needs help. In a desperate way. Thats a damn hard drug though. Tweakers will do ANYTHING! No matter what lives they risk. Its very sad actually. :confusion:


But did you see his earnings? I mean he was profitable even after he totaled his car due to speeding and substance induced insomnia.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> But did you see his earnings? I mean he was profitable even after he totaled his car due to speeding and substance induced insomnia.


Thats not funny at all. Seriously. Messed up! I dont care about earnings. Has nothing to do with it. I just feel bad there is someone like this driving on any street in the country.

FOR THE NEXT VICTIM. Not his own. &#129335;‍♂ :i'm mad:


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thats not funny at all. Seriously. Messed up! I dont care about earnings. Has nothing to do with it. I just feel bad there is someone like this driving on any street in the country.
> 
> FOR THE NEXT VICTIM. Not his own. &#129335;‍♂ :i'm mad:


Well on a good note when a serious event does take place we can use this forum to tell the story of a legally methed out Uber driver and hopefully it sets a precedent for change.

otherwise I'm sure this is happening all over the country; Ian is the only one that posts publicly on the reg.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Thats not funny at all. Seriously. Messed up! I dont care about earnings. Has nothing to do with it. I just feel bad there is someone like this driving on any street in the country.
> 
> FOR THE NEXT VICTIM. Not his own. &#129335;‍♂ :i'm mad:


I agree this is scary .


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree this is scary .


When I'm scared or seriously injured I laugh.

Humor has a way of making me see the irony of the worst of situations.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Well on a good note when a serious event does take place we can use this forum to tell the story of a legally methed out Uber driver and hopefully it sets a precedent for change.
> 
> otherwise I'm sure this is happening all over the country; Ian is the only one that posts publicly on the reg.


I hope more drivers aren't driving, while taking speed, alcohol or any other mind altering substance. It's dangerous to everyone on the road.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> You are in Texas man, you can get a job anywhere in this state, be glad you aren't in many other places in the country where you can't get a job the same day. You know you can walk just a mile in any direction and get 4 jobs, why do rideshare? The risk and costs are insane, be good to yourself and just get a job with a steady paycheck. I only did it because it was initially profitable, and also continued as my car aged...I wouldn't dare do it in a decent car. If for some reason the rates make sense, I MAY end up doing airport runs early AM just because they are predictable. No way in hell would I drive evenings to late night...Why not go to school and up your degree or get a new certification? Your parents will gladly help you on that path I am sure, being in rideshare is for retired people or people that have absolutely no way of ever getting a job (that or they refuse to get an actual job, which is only really hurting themselves)
> 
> I do agree doing rideshare is an excellent way to bring in borrowed money while looking for work, I say borrowed money because you are simply borrowing it against your cars value, but this we all know.


I interviewed/applied for jobs all of last summer. Also, was handing out copies of my resume to anyone in the Dallas forum, as well as pax, and am still doing rideshare.

@Ian Richard Markham , everyone on here is talking about you like you are some sort of tweaking junkie. You should prove them wrong by posting your daily nutritional info and sleep tracking (I know you have an Apple watch or something that can track that).

Also, you should go to Walgreens and buy one of those at-home urine test with the multi-drug panel and post a photo of the in-home results.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I hope more drivers aren't driving, while taking speed, alcohol or any other mind altering substance. It's dangerous to everyone on the road.


If you think this isn't happening then you don't know America. As my wife puts it, drugs here are no big deal and everybody is high on something. You might get drug users and criminals in Brazil but here drug users are professionals in their field using every day of the week from sun up to sun down.

Its very deceptive because you truly have no idea who is high and who is not. I'd reckon to say about 80% of Americans are high on something on the daily.



NauticalWheeler said:


> I interviewed/applied for jobs all of last summer. Also, was handing out copies of my resume to anyone in the Dallas forum, as well as pax, and am still doing rideshare.
> 
> @Ian Richard Markham , everyone on here is talking about you like you are some sort of tweaking junkie. You should prove them wrong by posting your daily nutritional info and sleep tracking (I know you have an Apple watch or something that can track that).
> 
> Also, you should go to Walgreens and buy one of those at-home urine test with the multi-drug panel and post a photo of the in-home results.


You clearly haven't looked at his earning reports showing poor sleep schedules and 90hr work weeks. He's already given us more than enough data to prove us right and him wrong.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Its legal now. Your right. But its about the choices people make in life. Buried many many friends from it. Its very sad.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Its legal now. Your right. But its about the choices people make in life. Buried many many friends from it. Its very sad.


Sometimes the choice is already made by the time they are an adult. As a society we have a problem with treating the source and instead we profit off treating the symptoms. Look at what Iceland did for substance abuse and you will understand this problem begins as a child.
I should also add that society and culture plays a huge part in how these children grow up; at least that's what Iceland found in their research.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

He bragged about 50 rides in 12 hours. Yup..... Drugs. Doping is illegal even in ride share. Lol



Invisible said:


> I hope more drivers aren't driving, while taking speed, alcohol or any other mind altering substance. It's dangerous to everyone on the road.


Caffeine, cold meds, aspirin, even smoking is drugs.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> He bragged about 50 rides in 12 hours. Yup..... Drugs. Doping is illegal even in ride share. Lol
> 
> 
> Caffeine, cold meds, aspirin, even smoking is drugs.


But I think he only did 48 rides in 12 hours then said "pretty close, right?"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> But I think he only did 48 rides in 12 hours then said "pretty close, right?"


Horse shoes and hand grenades

On a serious note. He did provide excellent sources of info on how to be a good ant. Just do the the exact opposite of everything he supplied mentioned or told you how to do and you should be OK.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I would rather pass out for a couple hours in my car then do that. Its stupid. Plane and simple.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Dude, don't you think at the age of 36 you should be the one helping your parents rather than asking them for help? You're living in the richest country in the world with opportunities surrounding you. What the h*** is your problem?
Now I'm pretty sure you will play the mental health issue card here. Dude, the things that I have experienced in life, you cannot even imagine all that. And I'm still fine. Somebody needs to spank you. Now be a man, and do something without parents help. This 30 year old is lecturing your 36 year old ass, it doesn't look good. And I am sorry


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


How desperate are you? That's really the only question.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok ya'll thank you for your feedback but let me just emphasize that prescription speed improves your reaction time, alertness, and fine motor skills which are all very important while driving. PS I wasn't even on speed when I had my accident. But I agree that it is sorcery in it's most pure form.

Look what I put together today though.


----------



## MasterAnt (Dec 5, 2019)

Who cares if you wanna get used and abused again? Ex rs drivers are more irrelevant than current rs slaves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> He's so methed out he doesn't realize you don't have to put the lids back on the bottles.
> &#128557;


Dexed out.
( Dexies)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

U shouldn't. We don't miss you...

U shouldn't. We don't miss you...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Starting a simple, blue collar labor operation might cost... what.... $10k? $20k?
> 
> What does a new minivan cost? $10k? $20k?
> 
> Why dont your parents fund a new business for you?


Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, but this presumes they did not finance the car. Maybe it was all-cash, and yeah if there was a business plan then this could work. Like buying a back hole convenience store or something.

There's a story about a guy in Seattle who bought a gas station, worked really hard at it, turned it around with customer service, and now two decades or so later he has about 30 stations regionally!



Ian Richard Markham said:


> I disagree because Uber puts money in your pocket faster than any operation in the world.


Immediate, yes. But what's better is mass accumulation.
You can only earn on Uber for as many hours that you can put into it and however many rides you choose to take. And, some rides are net negative that robs from you. The car itself is a liability.

What if you built toward projects that earn without a direct or linear timeframe capped to the mere maximum 12 hours you can drive a day? (I might need to explain that... I'm talking investments or internet ad revenue or royalties like YouTube.)

Give "Rich Dad Poor Dad" a look- it's totally recommended about the call to build assets.

Aspirational on my end but wanted to plant a seed.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I confessed to my doctor that I was tearing across town at high speeds multiple times per night and putting myself and others in dangerous situations. So he made me de-activate my Uber account in front of him and then he told me that I should consider myself lucky that he didn't discharge me from the practice..


I'll petition Uber and Lyft if they re-activate you..

You ARE dangerous to yourself and others. You need to live with your parents and play computer games all day


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OR put the minivan on Turo? It earns too.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

But be an ant 🐜 is a real job, c’mon guys seriously, you can even be an Uber/lyft G, it’s up to you, go make your money🐜🐜🐜🐜


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Dexed out.
> ( Dexies)


I'm more of a fan of methylation myself but those molecules tend to be pretty hard on the liver.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Wow I love the many viewpoints being presented and you guys are doing a great job of keeping the conversation classy. Usually when I bring up the prescription speed things get so heated that the thread is shut down soon thereafter.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> My mother owned a liquor store in Huntsville TX. When the big discount chains arrived she went bankrupt. It's hard to compete with places like Specs


The one thing that has me worried about opening a liquor store is that we have this big box liquor retail chain here called Total Wine and boy howdy is their liquor cheap! We're talking five bucks cheaper per bottle on average. Total Wine is like Bass Pro Shop for liquor complete with fancy displays and beer sampling stations around every turn.

Would it be better to take the $60K and invest it all in Total Wine holdings rather than open up my own shop and inevitably be gobbled up at some point?

It's like when all the general stores and Pigly Wiggly's went out of business because Wal-Mart arrived on the scene. The smart shop owners sold their stores when Wal-Mart broke ground and vested their recovered assets into Wal-Mart holdings instead of committing to a life of fighting and loosing to Wal-Mart. These shop owners are millionaires today along with the truck drivers who leased their rig to Wal-Mart and began driving exclusively for them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The one thing that has me worried about opening a liquor store is that we have this big box liquor retail chain here called Total Wine and boy howdy is their liquor cheap! We're talking five bucks cheaper per bottle on average. Total Wine is like Bass Pro Shop for liquor complete with fancy displays and beer sampling stations around every turn.
> 
> Would it be better to take the $60K and invest it all in Total Wine holdings rather than open up my own shop and inevitably be gobbled up at some point?
> 
> It's like when all the general stores and Pigly Wiggly's went out of business because Wal-Mart arrived on the scene. The smart shop owners sold their stores when Wal-Mart broke ground and vested their recovered assets into Wal-Mart holdings instead of committing to a life of fighting and loosing to Wal-Mart. These shop owners are millionaires today along with the truck drivers who leased their rig to Wal-Mart and began driving exclusively for them.


We over 200 liquor stores here, along with big box stores. We have a liquor store here, Discount Liquor, that is cheaper than others. Yet when I used to buy wine or beer, I'd only go there if I was near the area. I went to whatever liquor store I was by, regardless of price.

Look at locations that aren't near that Total Wine place, like Carrollton, Grapevine, Frisco or whatever. You could also hold beer and wine tasting events at the store. Or you could sell something unique in your store that others don't. There's a liquor store here that sells hot ham and rolls on Sun, a WI thing, which brings in all the regular people. Not everyone wants to shop through a big box store for alcohol. Most want to get in/out fast and get home to drink.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Or you could sell something unique in your store that others don't. There's a liquor store here that sells hot ham and rolls on Sun, a WI thing, which brings in all the regular people.


I already know what the unique item is that I want to sell. Liquor filled syringes with the needles screwed off of course. There's a bar here in the Dallas core that sells these by the droves usually to young people whom have not yet acquired a taste for alcohol. You see the syringe application enables you to drive a streamline spray of devils juice down your throat so you never taste it or need to swallow. Look at it like the liquor version of a beer bong.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You're a drug addict, borderline narcissist, looking for the Easy Ride as a X Uber Lyft driver. Pull up your big boy panties put your Vaseline and toys away and get on with life.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> You're a drug addict, borderline narcissist, looking for the Easy Ride as a X Uber Lyft driver. Pull up your big boy panties put your Vaseline and toys away and get on with life.


If that is true I fear for him and his passengers. This is no joke . You now scares the cheeeet out of me.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I already know what the unique item is that I want to sell. Liquor filled syringes with the needles screwed off of course. There's a bar here in the Dallas core that sells these by the droves usually to young people whom have not yet acquired a taste for alcohol. You see the syringe application enables you to drive a streamline spray of devils juice down your throat so you never taste it or need to swallow. Look at it like the liquor version of a beer bong.


Can't you get those on airplane rides, like for the last 60 years?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't know which UP poster will win at the end&#128513;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> My parents said that they would buy me a Toyota Sienna mini van so I re-applied with Uber yesterday but I'm still on the fence about if I really want to get mixed up with all that again. I mean I love the pace most of all and now that I'm taking my prescription speed again it's like life is way too boring without ride share.
> 
> View attachment 405679


I'm curious why you deactivated the account if you didn't wanna drive. Why not just leave it active but dormant?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I think if we bump some of his threads, maybe he'll get a notification, that and I'm trolling some of you busy bodies out there "ERMGERD DID HE EMERGE?" :roflmao:


----------

